# Lake Logan/Hocking Hills Ohio



## JRE313 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hope You Enjoy!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool shot, looks like a painting. You should bring down the green in the grass a bit. I really like your composition in this one. great job!


----------

